Ask HN: Why does Google have so many conference/messaging apps? - ent101
======
mishftw
I see this question once a month. TLDR they're a juge company and it's a
result of PMs building a product and leaving and sometimes products get killed
(see Google's Graveyard:
[https://killedbygoogle.com/](https://killedbygoogle.com/)).

The multiple apps started out in different segments and areas (mobile, web,
enterprise, consumer, etc).

[https://www.quora.com/Why-does-Google-have-so-many-
messaging...](https://www.quora.com/Why-does-Google-have-so-many-messaging-
apps?share=1)

